# Best Vacuum Under $100?



## Eyelet (Feb 9, 2009)

My vacuum just died...the motor went out. I've been reading various reviews on different vacuums but I'm wondering if anyone has been particularly happy with a specific brand/type... Ideally, it needs to major sucking power as I have 4 cats and two kids. My budget is $100.

TIA!


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

nak

Bissell Powerforce Bagless Turbo.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bissell-Powerforce-Turbo-Upright/4633929

Filters are all washable, great sucking power, works well on carpet & hardwood floors.


----------



## Eyelet (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you JTA Mom, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have and love the bissel powerforce bagged vac. It is a powerful workhorse at under 50$. I have had pricier vacuums but the die in 3 yrs. This vac will last probably ten. Thats how long the last of its kind lasted.

nac


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm in love with my bissel prolite-- list price 150, but perhaps with a coupon or buying it online it could fall in your budget. I feel it is more powerful and lighter than the dyson I bought before it.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

I bought this dirt devil. $50 for vacuum and a 10 pack of bags on Amazon. I agonized over the decision and then decided to just go for it. It does the job and has not disappointed me. It is a bagged upright as I dont do well with canisters. I have had it for 6 months.

http://www.amazon.com/Dirt-Devil-M085590-Featherlite-Upright/dp/B000N1XPG2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1294935713&sr=8-6


----------

